# My Parakeet Really Needs Help



## GanTheBird (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey Guys!

Some Background here:

I have two parakeets. Both I got as young ones from a big chain pet store 4 and half years ago. I love them both dearly and have never had to take them to the vet. 

One of my parakeets is your average parakeet. It acts like one, looks like one, and sounds like one. 

What Concerns Me:

Another one of my parakeets is a bit weirder. It has slower movements like a parrot, sometimes holds things in its hand, is a lot more muscular than my other parakeet (after he runs around you can see the muscles in his legs and chest), and is also... sicker more too. He has only begun to develop this sensitivity recently.

My first parakeet that is normal has never fallen sick before. Ever. The cage is always kept very clean, food and water replaced daily, and the birds are allowed to fly whenever they please for more than 12 hours a day.

However my second parakeet, seems to always fall sick whenever there is a change in weather. For example, we'll have a 90 degree heat wave and he'll be puffed up, and vomit a lot. Then I'll provide him with millet, a heat lamp, and I'll keep his cage covered the whole day instead of just at night and he'll be back to his normal self from anywhere to a day to three days. Then when the weather changes again, the whole process repeats. 

During these weather changes, he just acts like his normal self. Eating, foraging, playing, sleeping, and singing. But he is puffed up, a little cold even though it could be a heat wave, bobs his tail, and vomits too. Recently, he has developed a weird squeak too whenever I hold him when he is going through this.His droppings are also watery and not well formed. 

This has never been a problem up until a year and a half ago. He has never been sick prior to that and he started to get more and more sensitive as the months passed. This is really concerning me and I would like to get any advice I can.

To sum it up:

1) I have two parakeets, only one of them falls sick.
2) They have a clean cage, access to fresh food and water 24/7, and access to fly around for 12 hours each day.
3) One of my birds falls "sick" whenever the weather changes
4) I have no clue what to do.

I know many of you are going to suggest I take my bird to a vet, however my parents refuse to do so. I have tried many times to convince them, but it's the best I can do.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

I'm sorry your budgie has been having ongoing health issues for over a year now.
Unfortunately, we can't determine with accuracy what is wrong with your budgie and as you must know, the only way to get a proper diagnosis and treatment plan is to have your budgie examined by an avian vet specialist. From your description, it seems your budgie has an overall weaker immune system which makes him more prone to getting sick and having digestive issues. If the same type illness is cyclical and given the symptoms, your budgie could be a megabacteria carrier.
It doesn't matter how small or inexpensive a given pet is, they all deserve the same care as far as medical expenses go.
If you were to put some money aside and use it for vet expenses, would your parents be more open into allowing you to take your budgie to the vet?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aluz has given the best advice. Unfortunately, that is the answer, as even experienced members cannot possibly determine exactly what these vague symptoms could be from. Since you say it happens only periodically during the year, then he 'gets better', maybe it's just a case of not feeling his best during a molt, which can cause loose droppings but there shouldn't be vomiting. Sounds like your budgie really needs to be seen by an avian vet. As aluz suggested, do you think your parents would be more open if you earned the money toward this?


----------



## GanTheBird (Oct 3, 2015)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> It doesn't matter how small or inexpensive a given pet is, they all deserve the same care as far as medical expenses go.
> If you were to put some money aside and use it for vet expenses, would your parents be more open into allowing you to take your budgie to the vet?


I complete support taking a parakeet to the vet, however my parents do not share the same views. I have tried everything, but they just will not do it. I have tried putting my own birthday money aside, but they are against it.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry that is the case . Then the very best you can do, is to rehome these birds to someone who's entire family understands the necessity of veterinary care for ALL pets.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree, it's simply not realistic to assume a given pet will never need vet attention when ill/injured or when in an emergency situation.
If your parents are adamant on this, then for both of your budgies long term welfare it would be best to find them a good home with responsible, experienced owners who are bird lovers.
Later on, when you are not financially dependant on your parents and have a place of your own, you can then decide to welcome a new budgie friend or two into your home.

I'm wishing your budgies all the best.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

My suggestion is that you very calmly ask your parents to please take the time to read this thread.

The purpose of this forum is to promote only the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.
I will do my best to explain why we on the forum believe that each and every pet be given the best care possible.

When an individual brings a pet into their home, it becomes that person's responsibility to ensure the animal receives the best food, love and care possible. 
The pet is a living creature that is totally dependent on its owner for its very life. By bringing the pet into your life, it becomes the owner's responsibility. It does not matter whether the animal is a purebred, pedigreed, high-quality show animal, an "inexpensive" pet, a rescue or a pet received from a family member or frend.

In the case of budgies, there are many instances where care from an Avian Vet can make the difference in whether or not the bird survives. Avian Vet care should always be part of the decision before bringing a bird into one's home and life. Budgies are not "throw-away" animals and those who believe they are should never own them.

Preparations for possible Avian Vet Expense can be offset by establishing an "Emergency Fund" to ensure the money is available should the time come when your budgie(s) need care.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

I hope that as the parents of this member, you will take her wishes to heart. 
Help and encourage her to remain a responsible care-giver to her pets. 
Allow her to contact an Avian Vet and set-up a payment plan. Give her the opportunity to do extra chores to earn money to pay for her birds' care. 
She can also save any money she earns or receives as gifts for holidays ond/or birthdays.

Support her by helping her transport her budgie to the vet for the required diagnosis and treatment protocol so it can hopefully recover from whatever may be causing its on-going illness.

*************************************

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies, despite the difficult circumstances. 

I agree completely with the advice above and believe it is a the very best possible advice in this case. 

It simply isn't reasonable to believe that an animal you bring into your life will never need veterinary care, regardless of how big it is. 

As a point of interest, budgies are as smart as three year old children and understand many of the same concepts, so it's not fair to say that dogs and cats deserve more because they are more mentally advanced. 

Either way, no animal should be let to suffer. I admire all you're doing for your little ones and how committed you are to providing them the very best care. I know that they feel the love and care for you that you feel for them. 

However, now you have come to a point where it is no longer in your hands. Truly, the only way that your little budgie can be properly diagnosed is through avian vet care. If your parents are not willing to help you with this, then it seems you may have to let your little ones go to a home where all members are willing to commit to their care and well being. 

I admire your commitment to these little creatures :hug: 

Best of luck. :fingerx:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided by FaeryBee as they will help to keep you posted on the very best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask. 

Please keep us posted on how things go! I'm praying for the very best outcome. ray:


----------

